# GANZHOU | R&F Modern City | 280m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: R&F Prorperties GROUP PROFILE - 富力集团





__





280米！富力现代城-蓉江之星来了！_赣州


2020年09月17日，赣州富力现代城B04地块规划批前公示发布，根据公示图，蓉江之星高度为280米（幕墙）。 编辑：赣州倪妮 来源：赣州市自然资源局蓉江新区分局 ※：部分图、文来源于…




www.sohu.com























By 隋虔宋赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by 腾龙之岽


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Seems to be on hold

2022-10-25 by 路过筠门岭


----------

